# Do I get an extra star for 500 posts



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Its only taken me nearly 2 years to get here, but do I now have 4 magical stars?

JustinP


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

4 Stars and *TT Forum Senior Member*

I feel important now, maybe I should ask for a pay rise :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

If you check your profile, you can see how many posts you average per day too 

Congrats [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi fairly new so just thought i'd ask what are the thresholds for the vaious stars :?:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

IIRC ?

1 post = one star
100 posts = 2
250 posts = 3
500 posts = 4
1500 posts = 5

and I'm not sure after that!


----------

